# frayed cables



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

cutting my cables to length (rohloff) went all wrong. I have a brand new park tool :eekster: cable cutter, i only cut a couple of cables with this thing. Already it was too dull to make a clean cut through the cable. The ends ended up all frayed!!!! I couldnt get them to go in them stupid little holes, I got it to work in the end , but cables are all frayed and down to half thier strength. :madman: On motorcycles I would wrap cable in electrical tape, cut with grinding wheel, undo tape, and use acetalen torch, and siver solder to keep end from fraying, but I no longer have a torch  Any advice?:cryin:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

The ends of bike cables have a bit of solder on them. Once you cut them to length, you lose the end's tidiness benefit.

Can you tell me if cutting them to length before bolting them down is necessary on a Rohloff install? I have no experience with that hub (on my wish list though).

I've had to solder a cable end before installing it, but only once. It was a pain, I had to take a dremel to the excess, but it looked better than a cable cap once finished.

You don't need a new torch - just a soldering pencil will do.

But if you can, install full length cable and then cut.

I'd never thought of the tape wrap / grinding approach to cutting cable. I'm not impressed with cable cutters in general, I might have to try that. It's the same way I cut bamboo, and that shares the concept of working with filaments.


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

The instructions call for you to cut the housing the proper length, then cut the cable 200mm longer than housing, I probably should have measured if the cable was the right length already, because I only needed to shorten them a couple of inches.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

I have struggled to solder newer cables, I assume because they are stainless or coated, shame would make maintenance on the Rohloff a lot simpler by reducing the cabbles fraying from clamping with the grub screws.

Must admit my park cable cutter isn't as good as a cheapo one I have for cutting inner cables.

Try tightening the pivot nut on the cutter, you may have a small ammount of play (doesn't need much) causing the cutting edge to slide over the cable and fray.
Mine was much better after doing this.(its tight enough to have friction)

Frayed cables on the Rohlofff will make the shifting nasty, treat yourself to some new inners :thumbsup:

Good luck


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Try tightening the pivot nut on the cutter, you may have a small ammount of play (doesn't need much) causing the cutting edge to slide over the cable and fray.
Mine was much better after doing this.(its tight enough to have friction)

Frayed cables on the Rohlofff will make the shifting nasty, treat yourself to some new inners :thumbsup:

Yes, this sounds like good sound advice.........On a brighter note, I took my 1x1 with new rohloff hub on a couple rides around the block, so far, I'm really diggin it!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

krazy glue before cutting


----------



## mbloes (Dec 8, 2008)

RipRoar said:


> krazy glue before cutting


Excellent - do you use the #1 "runny" or the #2 "thicker" stuff?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

honestly cant remember I think it was the original so probably #1. I would think that either would do the trick just be sure its dried. 

I also like using a drop of JB Weld on ends of cables rather than crimp thing, although running a Rohloff we dont have that issue anymore.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I estimate where I'm going to cut and solder. Then I cut.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I've got a Knipex brand cable cutter that I bought at a flea market for ~half the price of a Shimano/Park cable cutter & it's still going strong. I've had it so long that I've had to sharpen the blades once but they're still cutting fine. So ... no frayed cables for me  thankfully.

But before I bought the cable cutters I'd use a Dremel tool with a cut-off wheel. That worked well enuf.

And as far as finishing the end, I thorougly clean the end with alcohol, let dry, then apply the thinner super glue. It's what I've done now for at least the last 15 years & seems to work just fine. I've never liked the crimp on ends.

I've been putting off replacing the cables/housing on my Rohloff. Shifts well enuf but I bought it used & the cables/housings could stand replacement. Eventually.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

RipRoar said:


> krazy glue before cutting


Ha! never thought of that, I'll give this a shot next time


----------

